

RIP, Dennis Ritchie, Father of Unix and C - HardyLeung
http://blog.tagxedo.com/rip-dennis-ritchie-father-of-unix-and-c-58975

======
userulluipeste
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3105526>

------
bilalhusain
can i get a t-shirt?

~~~
HardyLeung
I didn't think it was appropriate to turn this into a revenue opportunity so I
didn't offer that option. In fact, in the blog article, I intentionally took
out the standard "tagxedo.com" attribution text in the image so this is a pure
tribute instead of an advertisement.

However, I was thinking of making a different kind of tribute, which is to
allow you to turn your _own_ C/C++/C#/ObjC code into a word cloud artwork in
the shape of the blue "C", and make a T-shirt/mug/bag out of it (via Zazzle).
Of course you can already do that if you know how to use Tagxedo, but I
presume most people don't. Stay tuned if you are interested.

